
Creating a range in JavaScript, cleverly - fanf2
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18947892/creating-range-in-javascript-strange-syntax
======
johnhenry
Creating a list of integers is much more difficult in Javascript than it
should be. I've tried to solve that specific problem with this proposal:
[https://github.com/johnhenry/make-numbers-
iterable](https://github.com/johnhenry/make-numbers-iterable), but after some
initial feedback, I plan to make it into a more general range operator
proposal before attempting find a TC-39 champion.

